# Notes From the Grooming Table



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

OK groomers. I've seen that book recommended many, many times on this forum. I emailed my mom and asked if she had a copy and she said she didn't think so, so I'm going to order a copy. As long as I'm paying shipping, do you recommend any others? I started at 14 years old as a brusher/bather and learned basic grooming in 2003, so I've been grooming for 7 years (some days my back says it's been longer than that!) 
We have several all breed grooming guides (simple ones) and I have the Theory of Five (which I LOVE!!) Most days I enjoy my job, but the times I'm feeling a little burnt out and sick of it all it seems I can respark my interest by learning a new technique. Does the Notes book have good info on hand stripping and/or carding? TIA


----------



## lyttleravyn (Sep 8, 2010)

Notes is an amazing resource, if you like Theory of 5, Notes is by the same author so you should like it as well. There's a great book on handstripping called "Grooming the Broken Haired Terrier" by Arden Ross I believe you might want to check it out. For de-shedding, check out Jodi Murphy's DVD on it, she de-shed a German Shep in the tub and its awesome!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

lyttleravyn said:


> Notes is an amazing resource, if you like Theory of 5, Notes is by the same author so you should like it as well. There's a great book on handstripping called "Grooming the Broken Haired Terrier" by Arden Ross I believe you might want to check it out. For de-shedding, check out Jodi Murphy's DVD on it, she de-shed a German Shep in the tub and its awesome!


I'm going to put these on my Christmas list 
Hand stripping is something I would like to learn/know how to do, even if it isn't used on a daily basis it would be neat to know that I am familiar with it. A lot of terriers we see have very soft coats. One westie I groom has a (mostly) correct coat, and I'd LOVE to know how to groom him more correctly. Currently I use a coat king on his back/sides to bring out some undercoat, skim his body with a long clip on guard or a #5/8 (depending on how short they want), and then re-use the mars to bring the whole mess laying flat. They took him somewhere else once, and whoever groomed him cut him like a pet schnuazer (pattern and all), they had to use a #7. I was disgusted. And his head was shaped like a spade, NOT round  I think they hacked the top of the head off short and left the cheeks and beard alone. I was very, very disappointed, his coat hasn't been the same since!


----------

